# black tank question



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi all I know I have mentioned this before, but I am a little stuck regarding products to help attach Macerator to 3" tank outlet.

On Ebay.com i saw this

Item number: 230113805837

This complete Pump looks like it may fit our tank outlets?

but if i buy a UK type macerator, it has a 1 1/2" inlet, what can i get to convert from 3" bayonet down?

I guess more modern RV's have all of this done for us, certainly in the film 'RV' its all built in...

anythoughts?
John


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi John

Try ABP or StatesideTuning

http://www.abp-accessories.co.uk/productindi.php?id=622

This is the kit..


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Jim,

Would you recommend a macerator? I get by without one, but I can see the advantages. 

Dougie.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Dougie

I don't have a macerator, .. I've thought about one for a while and if they were cheaper I would probably have bought one.. but it's hard to justify +£225

When we couldn't get access to a proper dump point we've resorted to the bucket and chuck it solution... not ideal.. :lol:

What I want to buy first is a decent sized 'waste hog' that can hold say 150lt .. the yanks do one with four wheels which I've seen on American eBay but not in the UK yet..

I'll be on the look-out at Peterborough.. :wink:

Thetford's Premimum "SMART TOTE" Portable Waste Tank.

4-Wheel LX Model (40520) 35 Gallons


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> I'll be on the look-out at Peterborough.. :wink:


Jim, you have PM.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks Jim useful site.!

Havent looked at Linda's yet..

89-8292C may do me to begin with ...
or

http://www.abp-accessories.co.uk/productindi.php?id=788

even

John


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> What I want to buy first is a decent sized 'waste hog' that can hold say 150lt .. the yanks do one with four wheels which I've seen on American eBay but not in the UK yet..


Jim,

What do you do when the sites chemical or grey waste disposal point is off the ground?

We have been to several sites where BOTH the chemical & grey disposal points were the height of a ceramic toilet bowl off the ground and even a 38 ltr waste master becomes a hand full


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi John
I had the same concerns about my pump.... How to fit the waste onto that 1 1/2" inlet connector. Everyone on here seemed to favour cutting the end cap off the pump and just hooking up the 3" flexi hose to it with a big Jubilee clip. This has now been done and I have to say that it works a treat, the only difficulty I now have is getting the pump to open up the lay flat 1" outlet hose enough to allow the contents to be pumped. I think I am going to have to experiment with different lenghs of the hose as it seems to be ok for the first 20-30 feet, then it comes to a slight kink and all stops :roll: :roll: 
Good luck with it matey :lol: 

Keith


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

so I may not get 100m.  :lol:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

MicknPat said:


> What do you do when the sites chemical or grey waste disposal point is off the ground?


Hi Mick,

There is no single solution to dumping the tanks, a macerator is good if you need to pump into to a high waste point, but only if it's relatively close and the waste hog is handy if you don't want to move or cannot get close enough to the dump point..

You can often find a man hole cover near toilet blocks, I've used this too, with permission of course :wink:

The 'bucket and chuck it' method is the last resort ... :roll:

I think the next investment is 100 mt of 3" slinky hose.. for the "downhill freestyle" method .. :lol:


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Have a macerator with ABP adaptor kit and pumps 120 feet thro' a ribbed but flexible pipe (also have shorties) up and down hill round obstacles so can empty anywhere - raised WC chimiques - even aire toilets. Empties the 60 gallon tank in a few minutes. Why bother with anything else?


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks SuperK
whats the power etc of the mac? LPM and so on?

120 foot sounds like it might just be enough for me... especially as i have some downhill to..

Would rather use layflat, but understand from Jim that energy will be sapped opening the pipe..


----------



## 100734 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi
I use macerator with ABP adaptor kit and if you use the reinforced hose first and then use foldflat for the rest of the run i find you can pump for 120 of feet with no problems. Using just fold flat does seem to drain the energy from the pump. Once had problems puming uphill of only ten metres using fold flat hose. Never had a problem using a combination of any lengh.
Hope that helps cos a 30 metres of poo stuck in a pipe is no fun    

Dave


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Interesting stuff Superk and Dantill.....
Can you point me in the right direction for getting some of this ribbed hose please. I think the pipe internal diameter needs to be 1 1/8th inch to go over the pump outlet.
John if you need some of the layflat hose I have about 25 mtrs left over and I am happy to let you have it for what I paid for it mate (very cheap :lol: imo) I will be at Peterborough so can bring it there if you are going......

Keith


----------



## 102138 (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi Kands (Keith)
We sent a pm, don't know if it worked!!
Nigel & Pamala


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi I bought my hose from a garden pond supplies company there is a link >HERE< to the best of my recollection I bought the 1 inch. It was the cheapest I found. I also bought some in Spain that is ribbed internally so I don't think it's too hard to find.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Keith many thanks..
what do you want for it?

I wont be in P'borough I dont think  unless i bike up for a day  ..

John


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

chaps/ladies the reason i brought up this post was that i fulltime on a site and its will get busy soon, and i really need to continue to use my own conviences..

The nearest waste point is unclear, but could be as far as 100m downhill from me.

Dodgey (once) suggested it would be easier to move the van once a month or so, I am starting to think the same.

Unplug sat dish/gas/hook up/water/phone and make wine glasses secure. thats about it, fire her up and go offload 

the problem is , I am on a slope, and the van rear wheels are on various bits of wood and stone about 7-9 inches off the ground .

Apart from stressing the auto box trying to climb on to them, its very tricky on my own. I have a very sturdy engine crane, and am wondering if i can lift the whole of back of van and rechock it rather than the former... it would make a monthly excursion a lot less painful. Just how much weight am i lifting? my little car jack (2 ton) can lift the van from the bumper no problems, so I would have thought my crane could too?

J


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

whats really frustrating is that right next to me is an old 'settling' tank that used to be used as part of a dairy. No one knows where the outlet of this ends up, if it connected with main sewers i would be laughing.. is there something that can 'detect' pipes underground that isnt pricey?

I could just pay a drainage guy to come and tell me what he thinks I guess


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Johng1974,

Now don't knock what I am about to tell you!

Get two metal coat hangers and make divining rods. Place lightly in the hands and walk over similar pipe work. With practice you will find that the rods move either inward or outward.

Once you have perfected this and it does not take long, you can walk around the old tank and see what you find.

For the record I was an electronics engineer in the RAF and we used to use this method around the Air Traffic Control Tower's when they wanted to dig up for various civil works!

Regards

Chris


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

ok will try it !

hope no one see's me hehe

thanks Chris


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

does it matter how long they are?


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi John,

Sorry only just got your post. Busy day in the office!

About 2 ft out and 6 " down. You should be able to do it with a normal wire coat hanger. That is if you can find one these days, they are all plastic!

Regards

Chris


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks Chris, will have a go in tomorrows sunshine....


----------



## 91645 (May 1, 2005)

Hi there:

I use this pump:
http://pumpmax.de/7.html
and I just received from the USA a reel with 50ft heater hose (goodyear)with a diameter of 1inch (25mm). Our local Koi fish dealer made an elbow for me so I can hook the hose into a drain pipe or hole. Fact was that the plastic wire hose becomes brittle at lower temperatures so I decided for a rubber or similar heater hose. 
The pumpmax pump has a 3inch bayonet coupling so the pump is directly coupled to the tank nozzle. I ran a 12 wire to the tank area.
regards,
John


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Chris am I 'divining' for water or a pipe? Just that the pipe will almost definately be dry, unless i throw a hose into it?
j


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi John.

Bloody hell divining rods, metal detectors, 6th sense!!

Get a couple of buckets of water and some red food colouring. Go for a scout round and find as many manhole covers in the area that may be connected to your tank and remove the covers. Mix water and food colouring and chuck in tank, run round all manholes with covers off and look for red coloured water running along the drains. If you see any it doesnt matter where they are connected but they will be connected and you can empty your tanks into their tank with minimum fuss.

Job done and it only costs you about a pound for some food colouring!!

Good luck and let us know how it goes!!

Dazzer


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi John,

You can use the rods for water or as we did metal in the cables.

The principal is to have the rods as free as possible in your hands and point very slightly down in front of you. If you can find a sleeve for the hand bits it would be better but not necessary.

Dazzer,

It is a very proven method and as you will see above we used to use it all the time in the RAF. The first time I saw a chap whom the RAF had employed doing it we all laughed at him. He of course had the last laugh as the RAF paid him highly to go all over the country. He taught us and we where surprised at how simple and very un-sixth sense it is.

Regards

Chris


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Chris

Never said i didnt work 8O (I know for a fact it does!!) But the red water down the drain thing is idiot :wink: (not directed a John of course!!) proof and doesnt require a "technique"!!

Dazzer


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

ok all, well I didnt quite get divine, I looked at the tank near me and it quickly became apparant that it led nowhere, or if it did, it became 'blocked off' sometime ago.

I searched the farm and couldnt find any manholes that were useable, except the main one at the site entrance (100meters away)

I unhooked everything, fired the v8 and drove there  was back and reconnected in 30 mins, was so easy and was so nice to drive it again after 2 months stationary, even if it was only 200 meters. Given me some confidence in using the van on the road too..

I will definately use the Divining method again, in a similar situation 
John


----------

